# 50mm f/1.2L went missing



## dolina (Aug 27, 2015)

Was looking at what lenses would face an update then I noticed the 50/1.2 wasn't in the lineup.

A typo perhaps or something to look forward to in the future?




50mm f1/2L went missing by alabang, on Flickr

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 27, 2015)

Canon and other manufacturers will not remove a lens intentionally until a replacement is out, and warehouses and stores have a chance to sell inventory. Its just a error.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 28, 2015)

Tell Canon to keep an eye on CL.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 29, 2015)

:

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/standard-medium-telephoto-lenses?intv_id=137001&catalogId=10051&cm_cr=No+Campaign-_-Web+Activity-_-Top+Category_Master+-+Slot+6_2-_-Widget_CanonCategoryRecommendationWidget_3313-_-Standard+%26+Medium+Telephoto+Lenses-productImageLink&mpe_id=200269&evtype=CpgnClick&storeId=10051&ddkey=http%3AClickInfo

If only.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 29, 2015)

dolina said:


> Was looking at what lenses would face an update then I noticed the 50/1.2 wasn't in the lineup.
> 
> A typo perhaps or something to look forward to in the future?
> 
> ...



On second thought, it might actually mean something. I see both the old and new 35 millimeter lenses are listed on your link...


----------



## Deleted member 375103 (Aug 30, 2015)

It's still on Canon.ca (Picture a)
( http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/en/subCategoryHome/msegid/2/catid/17/scatid/72 ) 

It's also on canon-me.com (Picture b)
( http://www.canon-me.com/for_home/product_finder/cameras/ef_lenses/fixed_focal_length/ )


----------



## GaryS (Aug 30, 2015)

The EF 70-200mm f/4l IS, is also missing.


----------

